# Canis > Saksa lambakoerte kennel Unerschrocken / Питомник немецких овчарок Unerschrocken >  U-pesakond/ U- помёт 14.01.2011

## Tatjana

* U- помёт. Рожденные 14.01.2011г.*

Отец: *ONNEGARDENS OZZY* /Финляндия/
Мать: *Unerschrocken Baska*  /Эстония/


Родились 1 кобель и 1 сукa: *Ulf, Ula*

Их результаты:
*ULF* /Москва/
*ULA* /Псков/ IPO-3, Kkl. 1 (RU), V, HD:A, ED:0

----------


## Tatjana

Щенки в возрасте 40 дней, небольшое тестирование:

----------


## Tatjana

Обеды))):

----------

